# My breeding pair of Salvini Cichlids



## PinkPunisher (Jul 11, 2009)

Female










Male





Eggs with mom in background





They're only 1.5"s right now but I have high hopes for lots of colour on these two.

Enjoy,
Spencer


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 11, 2009)

thier beautful what size tank? I've always wanted a pair of CA cichlids.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Jul 11, 2009)

There in a 40 gallon long (4'x1'x1' LxWxH) Salvini are by far the prettiest cichlids when breeding, the second closet being Red terrors, they're to die for! 

Spencer


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jul 11, 2009)

Cool stuff, do they taste good? Just kidding :shock: .. I've always enjoyed watching fish at aquariums and my father and I maintained a saltwater aquarium when I was a kid - loads of fun. Best wishes with the babies!


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 11, 2009)

thanks I have a forty breeder but my tegu is going into it. Im pretty contempt with african cichlids though. They are just the greatest!


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jul 11, 2009)

nice fish bro I had a salt water tank with lionfish but sold my tank maybe ill get another one down the road lol or just more GUs


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 11, 2009)

yeah my mom wants me to setup a reef tank for her. I tried it a few years back in a ten gallon it was WAAAAAY more exspensive than I thaught a beatiful sight though. But this time she is funding it so we'll see I guess...


----------



## PinkPunisher (Jul 11, 2009)

Can't go wrong with the gu's. I find the fish relaxing to watch though once all the reptiles go to sleep.

Here is a vid of the Sals argueing


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 11, 2009)

nice, when it comes to fish can't beat a cichlid!


----------

